# Cutting Mat



## MarkB (Nov 19, 2019)

What is the minimum size mat you would recommend for cutting bands? Any particular sets that stick out in your mind? I see so many choices on Amazon.

Thanks!

Mark


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

mine is a green OLFA that is 12x18 inches. It works


----------



## desert drifter (Jan 14, 2012)

My matt is also green and measures 12 x 18. Never found it lacking or wishing it was any larger. Seems a handy size. A good matt, a quality roller cutter and a thin metal straight edge/ruler and you will do well.

Just my experience, others will vary.

'drif


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

My green mat is 6" x 18" and works fine. It came with a Fiskars rotary cutter. WalMart. I have a larger mat that I haven't even used yet.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Northerner said:


> My green mat is 6" x 18" and works fine. It came with a Fiskars rotary cutter. WalMart. I have a larger mat that I haven't even used yet.


I have the same one from the same place. My bands are 10" x 7/8" max so I can't imagine ever needing a bigger mat.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Mine is 24" by 24". I use the bottom right hand corner. The rest of it sorta collects things. :iono:


----------



## MarkB (Nov 19, 2019)

Thanks for all the great answers. Kind of a silly question, I know, but I don't want to buy too big of mat if I don't need it.

Mark


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I got this set back in 2013. Its actually cheaper now. Go figure. https://www.amazon.com/Fiskars-95237097J-Rotary-Sewing-Cutting/dp/B000B7K9UI/ref=sr_1_4?crid=199E62D8MZ000&keywords=cutting+mat+and+rotary+cutter+set&qid=1576179644&sprefix=cutting+mat%2Caps%2C219&sr=8-4

Comes with a large transparent ruler and a 45mm roller cutter. It's bigger than I usually need but no complaints. I recommend not using a metal ruler as you will get more life out of your blade from my experience.

If I was to buy again I might consider these as a set. A larger mat has been nice though when measuring out the odd looped tube set.

https://www.amazon.com/Rotary-Cutter-Self-Healing-9x12/dp/B079347RFX/ref=sr_1_18?keywords=rotary+cutter&qid=1576181684&sr=8-18

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005NAGB2S/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1#


----------



## MarkB (Nov 19, 2019)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> I got this set back in 2013. Its actually cheaper now. Go figure. https://www.amazon.com/Fiskars-95237097J-Rotary-Sewing-Cutting/dp/B000B7K9UI/ref=sr_1_4?crid=199E62D8MZ000&keywords=cutting+mat+and+rotary+cutter+set&qid=1576179644&sprefix=cutting+mat%2Caps%2C219&sr=8-4
> 
> Comes with a large transparent ruler and a 45mm roller cutter. It's bigger than I usually need but no complaints. I recommend not using a metal ruler as you will get more life out of your blade from my experience.
> 
> ...


You know..... I actually had that set in my shopping cart before I decided to ask you all the question.

Thanks!

Mark


----------

